# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  New, HUGE VENUE for Portland in 2014!

## NWReptileExpos

Northwest Reptile Expos 2014 Dates:

The 17th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, January 18, 2014
Columbia Conference Center @ AIRPORT Holiday Inn
8439 NE Columbia Blvd. 
Portland, OR 97220

The 5th Seattle Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, May 3, 2014
Renton Community Center
1715 SE Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, WA 98057

The 18th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, August 23, 2014
Columbia Conference Center @ AIRPORT Holiday Inn
8439 NE Columbia Blvd. 
Portland, OR 97220

*
NWReptileExpos.com
*

----------


## Neal

You should also post this under herp events. That section is checked more.

----------

